
The Most Common Things You Do To A Large Data File With Bash - skorks
http://www.skorks.com/2010/03/the-most-common-things-you-do-to-a-large-data-file-with-bash/
======
chronomex
I'm very fond of quickly surveying logfiles with:

    
    
      |cut -d<delimiter> -f<field>|sort|uniq -c|sort -nr
    

It's a bit verbose, but this finds the distinct values of a field (sort|uniq
-c) and sorts them by how often they occur (sort -n), most frequent on top
(sort -r).

